# A shawl - knitting



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is my newest desing - Albanetta Crescent

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/albanetta-crescent

$5

It can form a set with a triangle version or it can be a separate shawl in the crescent shape.
The pattern is designed with beginners in mind, with special care to every detail.
Sizing is adaptable, both the stockinette and lace sections can be made larger or smaller, the proportions between them are not fixed.
Lace pattern is not a very logical, geometrical or mathematical one and it is easy to memorise and to follow. Very intuitive.

The shawl looks good in any yarn, one of my testers did it in lace and it looks great, the other one in worsted and it also looks nice.
The best, in my opinion, would be fingering or sock, but that is my personal opinion only.

happy knitting to everyone!!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Another beauty !


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, especially in that lovely spring colour ! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beuatiful!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

VERY pretty!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just bought the pattern couldn't resist.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful. &#128158;


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128149;


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So very lovely!!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

It is lovely! Especially the color.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW as always you do beautiful work!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

That is really pretty.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

janis blondel said:


> Just bought the pattern couldn't resist.


Happy knitting, I hope you will enjoy the shawl!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh beautiful, like I need another shawl pattern! Scarves and shawls and lace are what I most like to knit (advanced beginner).


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Love this....going in my library now thank you x


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

This is a beautiful pattern. I am intrigued by the idea of a shawl set. Does that mean that they are to be worn together?


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

RP1019 said:


> This is a beautiful pattern. I am intrigued by the idea of a shawl set. Does that mean that they are to be worn together?


Well, you can wear the two of them together
but what I meant was that there is an ebook on ravelry where you can buy 2 shawls with a discount

sometimes my English is not as perfect as I would like it to be


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

Elizabeth48 said:


> Oh beautiful, like I need another shawl pattern! Scarves and shawls and lace are what I most like to knit (advanced beginner).


the same with me, I just love shawls and scarfs! and lace!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Well, you can wear the two of them together
> but what I meant was that there is an ebook on ravelry where you can buy 2 shawls with a discount
> 
> sometimes my English is not as perfect as I would like it to be


Now I understand. Thank you. Your English is fine. I could not tell you were not from US until you mentioned it and I saw you are in Poland.


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

RP1019 said:


> Now I understand. Thank you. Your English is fine. I could not tell you were not from US until you mentioned it and I saw you are in Poland.


Ruth, this is a very precious compliment to me! thank you!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Yellow Mleczyk said:


> Ruth, this is a very precious compliment to me! thank you!


----------

